# Explain the hype



## meeree (Sep 8, 2015)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1447284584

I like looking at Aquastars offerings all the time, and noticed that their reds get ALOT of hype. This one started at $100, is now $151. 

Is this type of pure red a rarity in the betta world? I never see any of the aquabid bettas fetch prices like these. 

I understand that the tail, dorsal and anal are all even with each other. 
Are we paying for the brand name?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly, that form and finnage on that fish is ridiculous. I believe that the person is paying that much for the interesting fins. Unless they want to breed that fish. He's a rosetail and is far from perfect. I do think that they are paying for the brand name, partially.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

A lot of the time, it seems to be that. I know more than a few people in the Facebook groups who lose their minds over certain breeders' fish, merely because of the name.

Granted, more often than not, the fish are very good... but often not good enough to warrant the price tag.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Well...perfect feathertails (extreme rosetails- also known as skyhawks on aqua-bid) are pretty rare. I only know of one person on aqua-bid who has been breeding them, but there probably are more skyhawk breeders out there in the world. He is a pretty amazing betta, just not worth exactly that amount.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Aquastar's fish are overblown and overhyped. I won't buy one to breed, and I don't know anyone else that will, either. He goes for extreme rose tails, extreme hawks .. and the fish don't breed consistently. They have bad temperaments, they are hard to breed, and the toplines of the offspring seem to be bumpy and atrocious.

It's all the name. He breeds fascinating, unique fish, dangle the hook, and people bite.


----------

